
Learn the ways of Linux-fu - happy-go-lucky
https://linuxjourney.com/
======
brockers
Anyone else have a good super beginner online tutorial for bash and the Linux
command line? I'm always looking for other solutions for my students.

~~~
asicsp
check out
[https://ryanstutorials.net/linuxtutorial/](https://ryanstutorials.net/linuxtutorial/)
and [https://ryanstutorials.net/bash-scripting-
tutorial/](https://ryanstutorials.net/bash-scripting-tutorial/)

if you need more complete resources, I have a list:
[https://github.com/learnbyexample/scripting_course/blob/mast...](https://github.com/learnbyexample/scripting_course/blob/master/Linux_curated_resources.md)

